# I resigned from Predatoryfish staff



## slylie

a number of years ago, as some of u know, i started predatoryfish. After a year or so, the board had been a great success, but i decided to travel europe, as ive always dreamed of doing. I told the staff to watch things while i was gone, and 1 and a bit years later, i returned home, and found that predatoryfish had moved to a new domain, and had a few new faces on the admin team. I re-registered and josh made me a moderator, which i thought was a bit odd, but saw it as a chance to gain the trust of the new administrators.

anyways, i dont want to get into details. Bottom line is, i handed in my resignation as i dissagree with the direction the board is going, and i no longer had the say to try and steer the board to the way it was under my administration.

And for why im posting this here... i know i will get a ton of pm's asking me what happened, so i figure i might as well bring it out in the open.

As for my future projects, i like this board, you can expect to see me hanging out here, and on grimreefers.com.

Cheers,
sly.


----------



## airtorey15

So u were like the Xenon of predetoryfish?


----------



## losts0ul916

...WOW!

So your own board got taken over by someone else?


----------



## BraveHeart007

Hey Stylie,

Its ol BraveHeartCalif from P board. Welcome.....
I just came over mmmmmm within the last week myself lol
Because of some of the same reasons. Glad to see you

Erik


----------



## thoroughbred

how can someone take the site away u started its urs right? either way glad ur here


----------



## indecisive

slylie said:


> a number of years ago, as some of u know, i started predatoryfish. After a year or so, the board had been a great success, but i decided to travel europe, as ive always dreamed of doing. I told the staff to watch things while i was gone, and 1 and a bit years later, i returned home, and found that predatoryfish had moved to a new domain, and had a few new faces on the admin team. I re-registered and josh made me a moderator, which i thought was a bit odd, but saw it as a chance to gain the trust of the new administrators.
> 
> anyways, i dont want to get into details. Bottom line is, i handed in my resignation as i dissagree with the direction the board is going, and i no longer had the say to try and steer the board to the way it was under my administration.
> 
> And for why im posting this here... i know i will get a ton of pm's asking me what happened, so i figure i might as well bring it out in the open.
> 
> As for my future projects, i like this board, you can expect to see me hanging out here, and on grimreefers.com.
> 
> Cheers,
> sly.


 you created it you should force the mods to resign and re model the site the way you want it


----------



## Xenon

I am gonna keep this thread open. Please do not disrespect our brother site PredatoryFish or use this as an excuse to bash it. If it does come to that, this thread will be immediatly closed and deleted.

just a warning.


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të»

lol how does that work? its urs but its not??

anyways even though i got banned from ur site(pfish) about a billion times and i know you were resposable for some of my banishings? its good to know that someone from Toronto started up that site, with out it i would have never found this site. Its sort of a like a X g/f only i hooked up with her better looking friend, and now shes all jelouse and sh*t, and shes craving for my c*ck.:rock:

lol Xeon posted the same time as me. You all know why i had to edit :rasp:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD

I dont think its bashing Pfish.net at all rather giving an explanation as to why he left. Hes "old Skool". Most of us came from Pfish.net and will always be thankful for all that its done to the hobby. Now we call P-fury our home. Its a site primarily dedicated to piranhas in general. I think thats why the majority of Piranha enthusiast come to this site as its primary resource for information. We've got a handful of experience Piranha Hobbyist, so thats what makes us special!









Oh before I forget Welcome aboard Slylie!


----------



## slylie

There is no hard feelings between me and josh, ive spoken to him allready and we agreed that the direction i wanted the board to go, was a different one from the majority of the other staff.


----------



## Xenon

HOLLYWOOD said:


> I dont think its bashing Pfish.net at all rather giving an explanation as to why he left. Hes "old Skool".


 I absolutely know that this wasnt slylie's intention... but I know some of the hounds on this site will jump on this. Just askign to keep it civil. Thanks for the heads up Slylie.


----------



## slylie

HOLLYWOOD said:


> I dont think its bashing Pfish.net at all rather giving an explanation as to why he left. Hes "old Skool". Most of us came from Pfish.net and will always be thankful for all that its done to the hobby. Now we call P-fury our home. Its a site primarily dedicated to piranhas in general. I think thats why the majority of Piranha enthusiast come to this site as its primary resource for information. We've got a handful of experience Piranha Hobbyist, so thats what makes us special!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh before I forget Welcome aboard Slylie!


 hollywood, this is why i didnt respond to your pm yesterday. didnt want to give anything away, and was tired of having the moderator title.

hollywood actually pm'd me just yesterday saying he remembers me from the old school.









oh, and its hardly welcome aboard.. ive been on here quite a bit allready


----------



## BraveHeart007

Xenon said:


> I am gonna keep this thread open. Please do not disrespect our brother site PredatoryFish or use this as an excuse to bash it. If it does come to that, this thread will be immediatly closed and deleted.
> 
> just a warning.


 I agree with Mike....

Just everyone welcome him with smiles and thats all.....

No need to gossip...


----------



## bobme

well, welcome and sorry at the same time.


----------



## Innes

wow well I think its nice your doing what you like


----------



## piranha45

in what direction were YOU wanting to take the site, and what direction does the rest of the staff want to take the site? give us some details.

I had no idea you were the one that actually started the site. Honest to god, I couldn't even figure out why you were a mod! Seemed all you ever did was post in the Cooler. No offense intended.


----------



## slylie

piranha45 said:


> in what direction were YOU wanting to take the site, and what direction does the rest of the staff want to take the site? give us some details.
> 
> I had no idea you were the one that actually started the site. Honest to god, I couldn't even figure out why you were a mod! Seemed all you ever did was post in the Cooler. No offense intended.


 i was the 'cool' mod


----------



## piranha45

true dat


----------



## garygny

predatoryfish.com was the first message board I joined. I havn't been on it since I found this site but I am grateful to predatoryfish.com for it opened my eyes to the Q&A of the fish hobbiest.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

Sly you are a cool guy from what I have read. Wish ya the best here dude.


----------



## AzNP

man i owe predfish alot for wut it has taught me








and seriously i liked it b4 more than now.......jmo


----------



## piranha45

all you well-wishers have a chance to make good on your sympathy-- go register and post on 
GrimReefers, if only in the Sand Bar (equivalent of the Lounge)


----------



## Hypergenix

anywayz pfury is way better then Pfish


----------



## piranha45

dear god here we go again


----------



## slylie

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Sly you are a cool guy from what I have read. Wish ya the best here dude.


 thanks bro.


----------



## hastatus

Welcome aboard.







And I'm too old care one way or the other, but PFURY rocks.


----------



## BoomerSub

«PïRåñHªß¥të» said:


> lol how does that work? its urs but its not??


 The proto-PFish slylie created was hosted on EZboard, a free service. Then he went to Europe and left in the hands of the other admins/mods (Clay, Josh, and I believe Nick (NARC) as well). Josh decides to register www.predatoryfish.net and start the current board. Slylie comes back in October 2002 and finds the new and improved PFish and registers. The admins decide to make him a mod. Slylie disagrees with the admins RE: direction (since when does PFish move in any given direction? I've been there for almost two years now and I don't think it's changed much, save for getting bigger) and leaves.

-PK


----------



## lament configuration

Hypergenix said:


> anywayz pfury is way better then Pfish


----------



## o snap its eric

I still dont get what direction you were trying to pull pfish in? You know its weird.....pfish was and still is a great site. Their buy and sell is spectaular! Other than that.... i dont have very much to say. Noobs who wants some answers usually get flammed by sarcastic regulars posters. When i first started this hobby and posted some noob comments and questions i got a flamming of a life time hence i dont post much at all in pfish. But i got to give it up to pfish for exposing me much more than cichlids and the buy/sell is off the hook!


----------



## o snap its eric

lastly, since you are the creator of the board, even though you went on vacation and the site has improved a lot since your absence i believe the mods/admin should respect your choice in the forum steering. Afterall, without you the site would have never started. They should let you try out your new idea. Then if things go bad then you guys can switch is back.


----------



## BoomerSub

What exactly was your new idea? Why did they not like it?

-PK
-Prying.


----------



## DrewBoOty

:O


----------



## slylie

BoomerSub said:


> What exactly was your new idea? Why did they not like it?
> 
> -PK
> -Prying.


this is something i wont discuss, but will become evident over time. Not so much an idea, but a way of running the board.


----------



## Peacock

slylie said:


> a number of years ago, as some of u know, i started predatoryfish. After a year or so, the board had been a great success, but i decided to travel europe, as ive always dreamed of doing. I told the staff to watch things while i was gone, and 1 and a bit years later, i returned home, and found that predatoryfish had moved to a new domain, and had a few new faces on the admin team. I re-registered and josh made me a moderator, which i thought was a bit odd, but saw it as a chance to gain the trust of the new administrators.
> 
> anyways, i dont want to get into details. Bottom line is, i handed in my resignation as i dissagree with the direction the board is going, and i no longer had the say to try and steer the board to the way it was under my administration.
> 
> And for why im posting this here... i know i will get a ton of pm's asking me what happened, so i figure i might as well bring it out in the open.
> 
> As for my future projects, i like this board, you can expect to see me hanging out here, and on grimreefers.com.
> 
> Cheers,
> sly.


 you got fucked..

im sorry sly.









Pfish was the best forum online a couple years ago..

it has gone downhill... and fast.


----------



## ineedchanna

:welcome:


----------



## hays98

Paul said:


> Hypergenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> anywayz pfury is way better then Pfish
Click to expand...

 2nd that


----------



## DiXoN

firstly i'd like to say i like both sites and visit both when i can.
anyway predfish was the first site i joined way back in 2000 on ezboard with yourself josh (serrasalmus) neo and clay it taught me a lot mainly about p's as thats what i kept then.
the thing is i remember when you returned and always wondered why you were only a mod but obviously they had reasons not that you or they would get into them.
its a shame it has come to this but good luck in your future endeavours.
just blame us europeans for making youu come over here.
dixon


----------



## nitrofish

slylie said:


> There is no hard feelings between me and josh, ive spoken to him allready and we agreed that the direction i wanted the board to go, was a different one from the majority of the other staff.


 so what where your idea's for the board anyway?


----------



## nitrofish

nitrofish said:


> slylie said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no hard feelings between me and josh, ive spoken to him allready and we agreed that the direction i wanted the board to go, was a different one from the majority of the other staff.
> 
> 
> 
> so what where your idea's for the board anyway?
Click to expand...

 nevermind, I guess it helps to read ahead


----------



## Josh

Well, I can't believe you decided to make this public Dave, so, I guess I'm going to have to respond, as much as I wanted to stay out of this. I've been avoiding controversy due to reasons that many of you know about.

Boomersub was right on the mark. Well, almost.

It was Darren (neoplasia), Clay, and Mattias as administrators. The site that sly started was http://pub23.ezboard.com/bpredatoryfish . I was a member there at the time. Rather dedicated at that. Around March of 2001, I proposed to Darren and Clay that I be the technical administrator of a domain name that I had just registered: Predatoryfish.net. The staff decided to make me the tech guy, and we transitioned the site over from ezboard. Ezboard became unreliable, with way too many pop-ups. We had about 800 members.

Scoria and I worked feverishly (well, scoria more than myself) to have the new site up and running. The site grew. And it grew. Much like piranhafury. We had 1000 members in no time. Soon, we had 3000. It was just Scoria and Myself as administrators, as the rest of the guys sort of took a vacation. At that point, I guess that's when I became an administrator, and technically the owner of the site (I own the domain name). We had to implement new policies to help police so many members, which made it a little more restrictive than it had been in the past. We also removed the inactive staff (which I won't get into).

We all decided that all board policies would be voted on by the staff in an equal and democratic manor, so that no totalitarian system or ranking system really existed. Staff is staff. Administrators just have to do more technical crap. There was no real power struggle.

Dave decided that it wasn't the happy go lucky, shoot the sh*t forum that it used to be back when it had about 400 members when he left. He demanded that he was to be made administrator, or that he would leave, even though so any other people had taken over the reigns, and started a whole new entity in our names. We didn't respond to the ultimatem, so he left. I made a deal with Dave that there would be no hard feelings, but, to me, this is downright offensive. I truly don't like bringing stuff like this in the open, especially when life is so short, but, I feel it's important that everyone hear both sides of a story.

In a nutshell: Dave makes ultimatum: Dave doesn't get to be administrator of the new site: Dave quits: Dave raises stink in public. Dave started the EZboard: We started Predatoryfish.net.

I'm sorry it had to turn out this way Dave, as I really didn't want this to go public. Good luck with all of your future endeavors, and I sincerely hope that they may grow as large as both Piranha Fury, and Predatoryfish.

Now, to those of you who've pointed out board bashing:
I apologize. I and the rest of the staff need to work harder at stopping that. I had a plan all set and ready, and then my father passed away. Once I get my life back on track, that crap is going to stop.

Paula:
Shut up.

I hope this clears up some of the mess. Pfury and Pfish are not in competition. Some people like chocolate, and some like vanilla. Some like a combination. That's the great thing about variety: you get to choose. So, enough with the board bashing. There's no competition. There aren't going to be any pride parades over this. There won't be any gang fights in the parking lots. Nothing. It's pointless.

This is all I have to say on the matter. I'm not going to get into it any farther, and I'm not going to get into any fights over this. I've said my piece, and I hope that with this, we can keep the peace.

Josh


----------



## Peacock

thanks for commenting josh.


----------



## nitrofish

well what can I say







. I really hope things will work out for you guys and thier are truly no hard feelings.


----------



## Peacock

oh another thing..

hey Josh, how about opening up that PeacockBass acount over at Pfish for me bro?


----------



## nitrofish

Peacock said:


> oh another thing..
> 
> hey Josh, how about opening up that PeacockBass acount over at Pfish for me bro?


 haha, nice try neal, I belive in many things,tooth fary, santa clause etc , but I don't belive josh will re-open your account. but hey good luck to ya.


----------



## Peacock




----------



## slylie

Josh said:


> Well, I can't believe you decided to make this public Dave, so, I guess I'm going to have to respond, as much as I wanted to stay out of this. I've been avoiding controversy due to reasons that many of you know about.
> 
> Boomersub was right on the mark. Well, almost.
> 
> It was Darren (neoplasia), Clay, and Mattias as administrators. The site that sly started was http://pub23.ezboard.com/bpredatoryfish . I was a member there at the time. Rather dedicated at that. Around March of 2001, I proposed to Darren and Clay that I be the technical administrator of a domain name that I had just registered: Predatoryfish.net. The staff decided to make me the tech guy, and we transitioned the site over from ezboard. Ezboard became unreliable, with way too many pop-ups. We had about 800 members.
> 
> Scoria and I worked feverishly (well, scoria more than myself) to have the new site up and running. The site grew. And it grew. Much like piranhafury. We had 1000 members in no time. Soon, we had 3000. It was just Scoria and Myself as administrators, as the rest of the guys sort of took a vacation. At that point, I guess that's when I became an administrator, and technically the owner of the site (I own the domain name). We had to implement new policies to help police so many members, which made it a little more restrictive than it had been in the past. We also removed the inactive staff (which I won't get into).
> 
> We all decided that all board policies would be voted on by the staff in an equal and democratic manor, so that no totalitarian system or ranking system really existed. Staff is staff. Administrators just have to do more technical crap. There was no real power struggle.
> 
> Dave decided that it wasn't the happy go lucky, shoot the sh*t forum that it used to be back when it had about 400 members when he left. He demanded that he was to be made administrator, or that he would leave, even though so any other people had taken over the reigns, and started a whole new entity in our names. We didn't respond to the ultimatem, so he left. I made a deal with Dave that there would be no hard feelings, but, to me, this is downright offensive. I truly don't like bringing stuff like this in the open, especially when life is so short, but, I feel it's important that everyone hear both sides of a story.
> 
> In a nutshell: Dave makes ultimatum: Dave doesn't get to be administrator of the new site: Dave quits: Dave raises stink in public. Dave started the EZboard: We started Predatoryfish.net.
> 
> I'm sorry it had to turn out this way Dave, as I really didn't want this to go public. Good luck with all of your future endeavors, and I sincerely hope that they may grow as large as both Piranha Fury, and Predatoryfish.
> 
> Now, to those of you who've pointed out board bashing:
> I apologize. I and the rest of the staff need to work harder at stopping that. I had a plan all set and ready, and then my father passed away. Once I get my life back on track, that crap is going to stop.
> 
> Paula:
> Shut up.
> 
> I hope this clears up some of the mess. Pfury and Pfish are not in competition. Some people like chocolate, and some like vanilla. Some like a combination. That's the great thing about variety: you get to choose. So, enough with the board bashing. There's no competition. There aren't going to be any pride parades over this. There won't be any gang fights in the parking lots. Nothing. It's pointless.
> 
> This is all I have to say on the matter. I'm not going to get into it any farther, and I'm not going to get into any fights over this. I've said my piece, and I hope that with this, we can keep the peace.
> 
> Josh


 oh damn. I have to leave for work in 5 mins and comment on all this.

Josh, thanks for proving.... umm... nothing. I beleive all i said in this thread was that i started predatoryfish, and i was resigning because of difference of interest.

You know this is true. I havent lied or made up any stories. Fact is, no matter how much work anyone put into predatoryfish, i beleive credit is due to me for starting it.. thats all i ask. 800 members or 6,000... i got the ball rolling, if u want to strip me of any credit because i decided to travel the world instead of stay home to take care of board, go ahead. But you will have as much validity in your argument as the japanese claiming they invented photography.

As for my 'idea' or direction of the board i wanted to take... i dont really want to get into it, and as u can see i held back my comments even though the question was prompted many times... ill leave it at this.

Do u go to the American Cichlid Convention moreso to socialize, or learn about cichlids?

Would u still go if you realized they wanted to remove the social aspect, and ban drinking and smoking at the event?

Would you still be eager to attend if you got word that many people were thrown out by security for little reason other than making too many jokes or talking too much?

Thats all i will say for now, (and all i have time to say without being fired from my job)

Cheers,
sly

p.s. i have to work till 5pm, then school till 9pm so wont be able to respond right away.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

Josh said:


> It was Darren (neoplasia), Clay, and Mattias as administrators. The site that sly started was http://pub23.ezboard.com/bpredatoryfish . I was a member there at the time. Rather dedicated at that. Around March of 2001, I proposed to Darren and Clay that I be the technical administrator of a domain name that I had just registered: Predatoryfish.net. The staff decided to make me the tech guy, and we transitioned the site over from ezboard. Ezboard became unreliable, with way too many pop-ups. We had about 800 members.
> 
> Josh


Let me see if I fully understand this...

Slylie created Predatoryfish, then you took care of it while he was on vactaion, decided to take the name site he created and make your own with the same name? And then you "own" the site?









If the reason you switched from Ezboard was because it became unreliable, with way too many pop-ups why wouldnt the site still be Slylie's when he returned? Sounds fishy (no point intended :laugh: )


----------



## Xenon

Josh said:


> There won't be any gang fights in the parking lots.


 Damn straight. All you predfish guys have guns.


----------



## hastatus

Well, I suppose my 2 cents should be added here. If I remember correctly, PRED FISH (the EZBoard version) made its appearance via my old PIRA-2000 email account. I remember Slylie as being the owner in abstentia. I had written to Neoplasia my interest in advertising his web site and promoting Slylie's board. Which I did and that board did seem to flourish. Neo and I became good friends via the internet and does continue to this day. I've had my ups and downs with other members there, but that is another story, best left in the past.

I didn't care about the machinations of PRED FISH other than wanting to be sure that PRED FISH kept the pirana information accurate. I don't remember anyone saying (at least in public) anything negative about Slylie other than he wasn't around and seemed content to let others run the board. I thought his always to be the owner of the board. And when OPEFE parted company with PRED FISH, it was my impression that Slylie was either gone or sold the name to others.

In either case, just a tiny bit of history. I agree with Josh that PRED FISH and PFURY are chocolate and vanilla (love ice cream LOL). On a side note, I was offered at one time to join PRED FISH in a MOD position, but I declined. I never regretted that decision because during that time period I was getting ready to retire. Indeed the exhibit was closing down. And I had intended to stay out of the internet and go away gracefully. But then a friend of mine told me about PFURY and I go the opportunity to talk and write to Mike (Xenon). He had a dream and I had mine; which was to make a federation of piranha keepers. I wanted to see Pred Fish, PFURY, AT and a couple other sites join forces and to include dealers in a joint venture to keep piranas legal. While the original concept never took place, I'm very glad to see PFURY and Pred Fish remain close friends if not allies. Josh contacted me a couple years or so later asking for my return....unfortunately it didn't work out as there was (continues) to be a problem with personalities. So I stayed out of there, prefering instead to keep working at improving knowledge via PFURY.

This is really what this hobby is about, learning about piranas, not WHO is in power.

Ok, I'm done.


----------



## Narcissus Narcosis

because he left indefinately. HE WAS GONE. he didn't call and say, hey guys i'm still in europe, keep my baby warm. he started a site and left and other people decided to keep the torch lit. if they didn't, the site wouldn't be around, and this one probably wouldn't be here either. when i saw dave join the moderator team after returning he didn't say "i'd rather be an admin. again". he waited a year or two to say that (like 3 days ago). you could have waited a week or so on discussing this issue dave, when josh got back into town.









p.s., remember, i came up with the name aquatic terrors but their current staff doesn't care.









edit: i was responding to atlanta braves baby, but i was slow and other people responded in between us.


----------



## Xenon

hastatus said:


> piranas


I dont want to detract from your wonderful post Frank, but your Spanish pronunciation gets me chuckling everytime.









I want to reenforce that there is to be no mud slinging in this thread. It is not closed yet because it is civil and respectful (for the most part) so lets keep that up.


----------



## hastatus

Xenon Posted on Jun 2 2004, 12:47 PM 


> (hastatus @ Jun 2 2004, 08:42 AM)
> piranas
> 
> I dont want to detract from your wonderful post Frank, but your Spanish pronunciation gets me chuckling everytime.


Hahaha, you've talked to me on the phone. I say it like that in Spanish too.:laugh: Antonio calls them Pana. Now back to the topic.


----------



## nemesis

why cant everyone just be friends?


----------



## Xenon

nemesis said:


> why cant everyone just be friends?










we are.


----------



## nemesis

doesnt seem like it


----------



## Xenon

nemesis said:


> doesnt seem like it


 its more like a brother/sister thing. Predfish being the sister.


----------



## Josh

Please Mike. You KNOW you're the catcher.


----------



## MoJo

Xenon said:


> Josh said:
> 
> 
> 
> There won't be any gang fights in the parking lots.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn straight. All you predfish guys have guns.
Click to expand...

 Guns? We don't need no *stinkin* guns!


----------



## nemesis

Xenon said:


> nemesis said:
> 
> 
> 
> doesnt seem like it
> 
> 
> 
> its more like a brother/sister thing. Predfish being the sister.
Click to expand...

 gotcha


----------



## Xenon

MoJo said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh said:
> 
> 
> 
> There won't be any gang fights in the parking lots.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn straight. All you predfish guys have guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guns? We don't need no *stinkin* guns!
Click to expand...

 I beg to differ:









http://www.predatoryfish.net/bill/decemberpics/***.jpg


----------



## 521 1N5

Xenon said:


> http://www.predatoryfish.net/bill/decemberpics/***.jpg


----------



## khuzhong

LOL.


----------



## Peacock

MoJo said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh said:
> 
> 
> 
> There won't be any gang fights in the parking lots.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn straight. All you predfish guys have guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guns? We don't need no *stinkin* guns!
Click to expand...

 yes we do....

you may not, but i do...









Not everyone is 300 lbs, 3% body fat, and knows martial arts out the ass.....


----------



## Peacock

this has turned into a drama fest..

i wish everyone just got along.

and

i was let back on pfish..


----------



## Guest

We have guns, too.


----------



## machete

I edited this, like I told someone else, you are probably a little 125 pound sixteen year old. Have some fun at my expense, I can take it :rasp:

Xenon, trust me, I dont "need" a gun.


----------



## 521 1N5

machete said:


> Dude, I am straight. I will not have sex with you. 521 has made many sexual advances, I have declined, and still do.



















He declined only because in Oklahoma it's customary to only have sex with your relatives...right buddy?

can't change my name or edit my posts on this board can you f****t?


----------



## machete

:rasp:


----------



## DonH

521 1N5 said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.predatoryfish.net/bill/decemberpics/***.jpg
Click to expand...

 This thread's intent is not for personal vendettas... Machete has done nothing to provoke you on this board. Be civil. Thanks...


----------



## 521 1N5

anyways, go back to your board where you can get the last word and lock topics.

I love it when people start to argue and bring up stuff like homosexuality. machete constantly talked about my balls dropping and sh*t through PM, Honestly man, I think you are the one with the f****t tendencies.

But go ahead come over here and post your garbage again, I find it amusing that all 16 of your posts have to do with some kind of arguing. And in response to your PM here, I live in Denver, you have something to say to me name a place and time.


----------



## machete

521 1N5 said:


> anyways, go back to your board where you can get the last word and lock topics.
> 
> I love it when people start to argue and bring up stuff like homosexuality. machete constantly talked about my balls dropping and sh*t through PM, Honestly man, I think you are the one with the f****t tendencies.
> 
> But go ahead come over here and post your garbage again, I find it amusing that all 16 of your posts have to do with some kind of arguing. And in response to your PM here, I live in Denver, you have something to say to me name a place and time.


 ok, I will take that to pm.


----------



## Xenon

machete said:


> Xenon, trust me, I dont "need" a gun.


If you read my original post I didnt say "need"... I said "have".

have - To be in possession of
need - A condition or situation in which something is required or wanted

DonH - Thank you. Always count on good ol' GCIT to start the mudslinging.


----------



## machete

Xenon said:


> MoJo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh said:
> 
> 
> 
> There won't be any gang fights in the parking lots.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn straight. All you predfish guys have guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guns? We don't need no *stinkin* guns!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I beg to differ:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.predatoryfish.net/bill/decemberpics/***.jpg
Click to expand...

 wow, you are a very smart man xenon. Your response to "need", by Mojo.


----------



## Xenon

> wow, you are a very smart man xenon. Your response to "need", by Mojo.


I think 521 1N5 is right. You are a homosexual.

Go back to predfish and take your negativity with you.


----------



## machete

Xenon said:


> wow, you are a very smart man xenon. Your response to "need", by Mojo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think 521 1N5 is right. You are a homosexual.
> 
> Go back to predfish and take your negativity with you.
Click to expand...

 LOL! ok, this makes me very sad. I defend myself, and I am the negative one.


----------



## Xenon

machete said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow, you are a very smart man xenon. Your response to "need", by Mojo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think 521 1N5 is right. You are a homosexual.
> 
> Go back to predfish and take your negativity with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! ok, this makes me very sad. I defend myself, and I am the negative one.
Click to expand...











Still here?


----------



## machete

Xenon said:


> machete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow, you are a very smart man xenon. Your response to "need", by Mojo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think 521 1N5 is right. You are a homosexual.
> 
> Go back to predfish and take your negativity with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! ok, this makes me very sad. I defend myself, and I am the negative one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still here?
> 
> (maybe I can edit your posts like you edit everyone elses on your home turf?)
> 
> /ponders evil thoughts
Click to expand...

 Do it!!!







Thing is, I dont care. Think I give a sh*t if you edit my post? come on man! LOL!! Do it!!


----------



## Xenon

considering you replied before I completed my edit.

Its called not stooping to the same level you do. That level is sh*t. I dont need to edit peoples posts to get my own point across.

*Point: Everytime you post here its negative. Its freaking annoying. Go cry and edit posts on your own board.*


----------



## MR.FREEZ

dont start being


----------



## machete

good one...?

dude, all I did was defend myself in this thread.


----------



## One Bad Malafaala

So much for keeping it civil LOL. Best of luck to ya sly, I registered on GR but probably won't post a whole lot since I'm strictly FW. Maybe I'll drop into the sand bar every now and then.

Interboard drama is stupid.

I have a dream that one day little PFish boys and little PFury girls will walk hand in hand............


----------



## allamericanpitbulls

His negativity is the exact reason why I left P-fish. No reason for it at all. Hated to do it, lots of good people and good information there. Just seeing the way this situation is being handled here tells me I'm in the right place. Thanks.


----------



## MR.FREEZ

machete said:


> good one...?
> 
> dude, all I did was defend myself in this thread.


 was just tryin to break the tention i really dont care about thread like this, but cant

help but read some of the post in them


----------



## Xenon

One Bad Malafaala said:


> Interboard drama is stupid.


 The last page of this thread is not interboard drama. It is simply me telling someone who only comes here to post negativity to get the hell off the site because his antics are tired.


----------



## nitrofish

what was the topic again?


----------



## nitrofish

since we are on the subject of guns, heeeeres nitro's


----------



## Xenon

nitrofish said:


> what was the topic again?


 Im sure slylie will steer this topic back on track once he gets back from work.


----------



## machete

nitrofish said:


> since we are on the subject of guns, heeeeres nitro's


 I heard about you!!!


----------



## hastatus

I always wondered about that photo of Josh holding the gun. Is he gritting his teeth cause he's:

1. Mad?
2 Scared?
3. Crapping his pants?

Or just gritting his teeth with a Ahhhhhh Sh*t, shot the wrong guy.


----------



## InIndiana

Wanna go spam there board 521.


----------



## machete

InIndiana said:


> Wanna go spam there board 521.


I deserve some of it, its cool, I can take it. BUT, the picture was posted here, by a pfury member, I defended myself. Period. Has nothing to do with the "other" board.
Its all good, my feelings are just hurt that some of you dont like me


----------



## ChrisM

this thread is sweet.

all of you who are happy you made the definite switch, trust me... the feeling is mutual.


----------



## Xenon

InIndiana said:


> Wanna go spam there board 521.


 Please there will be none of that.


----------



## Xenon

ChrisM said:


> this thread is sweet.
> 
> all of you who are happy you made the definite switch, trust me... the feeling is mutual.


Here we go.

Enter the Predfish bloodsuckers.

You smell blood, and flood in with your negativity. Post only a few times with all your sarcastic and condescending remarks....

Where is Umbifuriem.... or how about "myfishisyourfishbitch"... or rather the others?

This happens time and time again

After a year this has gotten very old.


----------



## scrubbs

this is just stupid. Why when there is a thread about pfury on pfish, people from pfury that hardly ever post on pfish come calling. Same thing happens here. i should expect more fom mods and admins, especially pfish


----------



## Xenon

scrubbs said:


> this is just stupid. Why when there is a thread about pfury on pfish, people from pfury that hardly ever post on pfish come calling. Same thing happens here. i should expect more fom mods and admins, especially pfish


Honestly, that statement is complete bullshit.

Many threads have been made regarding PFury and I have always kept things civil, or done the appropriate thing which is take up my greivance with Josh and have him handle things. You will never see ANY PFury staff or even team member going to a thread there to flame.

On the other hand, if predfish is even mentioned here, not only do we have our own flame stokers (521 enjoy the warning







) yet we have to contend with what I will affectionatly call the "Predfish bloodsuckers" who constantly barge over here and put in their own condescending and asshole remarks like they owned this board as well.

Im sick of it.

Its a shame a few staff members can reflect this negativly on an otherwise AWESOME board and staff.


----------



## garybusey

Gary Busey doesn't like Predfish. Gary Busey likes Piranha Fury. It's that simple, you guys lose. Oh and GaryBusey also like grimreefers, but not predfish. So Xenon you can close this thread now, it has been resolved, And if any of you gun wielding Predfish wanna go, talk to Wesley.....


----------



## ChrisM

sorry, xenon... I didn't mean to flood negativity. I was just trying to clear it up for any of the disillusioned.

If that's wrong, I apologize. I just thought it needed to be said and didn't see it as flooding negativity, nor do I see machete defending himself as being uncalled for. But it's your site...

edit: I guess this reads as a jab at you, slylie... which it is not. Although, I don't understand why you made a big deal out of this all the while saying it's not a big deal. But, I don't understand much of this scenario.


----------



## garybusey

machete said:


> InIndiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna go spam there board 521.
> 
> 
> 
> I deserve some of it, its cool, I can take it. BUT, the picture was posted here, by a pfury member, I defended myself. Period. Has nothing to do with the "other" board.
> Its all good, my feelings are just hurt that some of you dont like me
Click to expand...

 Oh and one more thing machette


----------



## Xenon

ChrisM said:


> sorry, xenon... I didn't mean to flood negativity. I was just trying to clear it up any of the disillusioned.
> 
> If that's wrong, I apologize. I just thought it needed to be said and didn't see it as flooding negativity, nor do I see machete defending himself as being uncalled for. But it's your site...


 The defense for everything cant be "well Im defending myself."

You can defend yourself without being a total and complete ass and dragging down this thread and board. You guys do enough of that on your own site.


----------



## hastatus

Now back to the fridge for another beer.


----------



## soulfly

.......bleh


----------



## InIndiana

Haha..You know I wouldn't go out of my way to post spam and unnecessary comments on a board I never post on.. Cmon, who does that kind of stuff?


----------



## allamericanpitbulls

ChrisM said:


> sorry, xenon... I didn't mean to flood negativity. I was just trying to clear it up for any of the disillusioned.


 How is that clearing anything up? "You don't like us, well...aahh....we don't like you either." There, that clears it all up.


----------



## allamericanpitbulls

allamericanpitbulls said:


> ChrisM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, xenon... I didn't mean to flood negativity. I was just trying to clear it up for any of the disillusioned.
> 
> 
> 
> How is that clearing anything up? "You don't like us, well...aahh....we don't like you either." There, that clears it all up.
Click to expand...

 I think I learned that in logic back in college.


----------



## Kain

Xenon said:


> scrubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is just stupid. Why when there is a thread about pfury on pfish, people from pfury that hardly ever post on pfish come calling. Same thing happens here. i should expect more fom mods and admins, especially pfish
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, that statement is complete bullshit.
> 
> Many threads have been made regarding PFury and I have always kept things civil, or done the appropriate thing which is take up my greivance with Josh and have him handle things. You will never see ANY PFury staff or even team member going to a thread there to flame.
> 
> On the other hand, if predfish is even mentioned here, not only do we have our own flame stokers (521 enjoy the warning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) yet we have to contend with what I will affectionatly call the "Predfish bloodsuckers" who constantly barge over here and put in their own condescending and asshole remarks like they owned this board as well.
> 
> Im sick of it.
> 
> Its a shame a few staff members can reflect this negativly on an otherwise AWESOME board and staff.
Click to expand...

 Very true. Every time there's a thread made with something negative regarding pfury, you dont see our staff flooding over there and starting a flame war. But whenever pfish gets brought up here, their entire staff swarms over and act like they run the place. Jeez man, if you're only going to come over just to post negative sh*t, just stay the hell away.


----------



## soulfly

I post on both sites (Pfish quite a bite more) and I like both sites equally. There's no point in throwing remarks back and forth at eachother. If you don't like Pfish then stay off Pfish. If you don't like Pfury then stay off Pfury. It's as simple as that.


----------



## allamericanpitbulls

soulfly said:


> I post on both sites (Pfish quite a bite more) and I like both sites equally. There's no point in throwing remarks back and forth at eachother. If you don't like Pfish then stay off Pfish. If you don't like Pfury then stay off Pfury. It's as simple as that.


 Did you notice who is here?


----------



## scrubbs

Xenon said:


> scrubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is just stupid. Why when there is a thread about pfury on pfish, people from pfury that hardly ever post on pfish come calling. Same thing happens here. i should expect more fom mods and admins, especially pfish
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, that statement is complete bullshit.
> 
> Many threads have been made regarding PFury and I have always kept things civil, or done the appropriate thing which is take up my greivance with Josh and have him handle things. You will never see ANY PFury staff or even team member going to a thread there to flame.
> 
> On the other hand, if predfish is even mentioned here, not only do we have our own flame stokers (521 enjoy the warning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) yet we have to contend with what I will affectionatly call the "Predfish bloodsuckers" who constantly barge over here and put in their own condescending and asshole remarks like they owned this board as well.
> 
> Im sick of it.
> 
> Its a shame a few staff members can reflect this negativly on an otherwise AWESOME board and staff.
Click to expand...

 sorry, that came out wrong. I meant that pfish staff should act better. not pfury. You always act civil Xenon.


----------



## Xenon

soulfly said:


> I post on both sites (Pfish quite a bite more) and I like both sites equally. There's no point in throwing remarks back and forth at eachother. If you don't like Pfish then stay off Pfish. If you don't like Pfury then stay off Pfury. It's as simple as that.


Its not a matter of "throwing remarks". Its the fact that everytime predfish is mentioned here, as Kain said, many choice members flood over here to start sh*t. You dont ever see PFury staff doing that. Its a respect thing, and honestly, I feel its particularly sad because it detracts from the value of that great site.

This isnt a Predfish vs. PFury exchange.

This is a Xenon vs. Predfish Jackals exchange


----------



## MR.FREEZ

just one more to try and lighten things up a bit


----------



## Guest

I think P-Fury and P-Fish great forums. I read and post on both.

I think some people are taking advantage of the freedom Xenon allows in the off-topic area and coming to his forum to post things that would be quickly edited, written-over, or deleted in their own forum.


----------



## hastatus

Lions and tigers and bears oh my......LIONS AND TIGERS AND BEARS OH MY.


----------



## Kain

Xenon said:


> soulfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I post on both sites (Pfish quite a bite more) and I like both sites equally. There's no point in throwing remarks back and forth at eachother. If you don't like Pfish then stay off Pfish. If you don't like Pfury then stay off Pfury. It's as simple as that.
> 
> 
> 
> Its not a matter of "throwing remarks". Its the fact that everytime predfish is mentioned here, as Kain said, many choice members flood over here to start sh*t. You dont ever see PFury doing that. Its a respect thing, and honestly, I feel its particularly sad because it detracts from the value of that great site.
Click to expand...

 Exactly. I respect both boards and frequent both of them but post on pfury more. We can gather alot of info about how a board is ran just by looking at their mods. With that being said, its just sad to see how some of the mods from pfish are presenting themselves.


----------



## machete

Xenon said:


> This is a Xenon vs. Predfish Jackals exchange


 Well, for the first time I agree with you. But, you have won the battle. You have humilated and dogged us. You are the bigger man, and the victor.


----------



## allamericanpitbulls

Bullsnake said:


> I think P-Fury and P-Fish great forums. I read and post on both.
> 
> I think some people are taking advantage of the freedom Xenon allows in the off-topic area and coming to his forum to post things that would be quickly edited, written-over, or deleted in their own forum.


 Exactly :nod:


----------



## Xenon

machete said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Xenon vs. Predfish Jackals exchange
> 
> 
> 
> Well, for the first time I agree with you. But, you have won the battle. You have humilated and dogged us. You are the bigger man, and the victor.
Click to expand...

Keep patronizing and condescending me.... thats fine.

It is not my intention to humiliate. You do a great job of that on your own members. It is my intention to tell you to STFU cause your antics are tired and everyone here is sick of it...

But please, continue to talk down to people..... seems to be doing you and your board wonders


----------



## Genin

I think Predatoryfish is a nice site. I started there originally and then I found P-fury. I am not saying that P-fury is superior to predatoryfish, all I am saying is that it focuses on what I am interested in...Piranhas. Lay this discussion to rest. Xenon you're the man, this site is great, and predatoryfish is fine as well.

Joe


----------



## InIndiana

aquarank says it all.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Damn and I thought it was just girls that caused drama. Thanx for proving me wrong guys!


----------



## Xenon

Genin said:


> I think Predatoryfish is a nice site. I started there originally and then I found P-fury. I am not saying that P-fury is superior to predatoryfish, all I am saying is that it focuses on what I am interested in...Piranhas. Lay this discussion to rest. Xenon you're the man, this site is great, and predatoryfish is fine as well.
> 
> Joe


 Again, this is not about which board is better. They are BOTH great sites. This is about the propensity of a few assholes to constantly make their way over here whenever "predfish" is uttered to espouse their condescending and patronizing rhetoric as they do on their own site.


----------



## hastatus

> Xenon Posted on Jun 2 2004, 08:26 PM
> QUOTE (Genin @ Jun 2 2004, 04:19 PM)
> I think Predatoryfish is a nice site. I started there originally and then I found P-fury. I am not saying that P-fury is superior to predatoryfish, all I am saying is that it focuses on what I am interested in...Piranhas. Lay this discussion to rest. Xenon you're the man, this site is great, and predatoryfish is fine as well.
> 
> Joe
> 
> Again, this is not about which board is better. They are BOTH great sites. *This is about the propensity of a few assholes to constantly make their way over here whenever "predfish" is uttered to espouse their condescending and patronizing rhetoric as they do on their own site. *


Now that sums it up.


----------



## Kain

InIndiana said:


> aquarank says it all.


 Not necessarily, aquarank just shows which board's members have more time to vote. Besides this isnt about which board is better, its about personal preference. The reason for so much drama is not because of which board is better, but how the mods on particular boards choose to act.


----------



## machete

Read from the start of this thread. You will see what brought THIS asshole over here. One of your members thought it would be funny to bring me up and talk sh*t, I played along (childish I know) and then this is the fallout. But, xenon has taken care of all of it, and all is well now.


----------



## bobme

Cat fight! which p*ssy will win?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

machete said:


> Read from the start of this thread. You will see what brought THIS asshole over here. One of your members thought it would be funny to bring me up and talk sh*t, I played along (childish I know) and then this is the fallout. But, xenon has taken care of all of it, and all is well now.


 Its the internet. Let it go. Its not like its going to ruin your personal reputation in life for someone calling you out. Get over it. Its a thread, it will die...just like the thousands of other ones have.


----------



## Xenon

machete said:


> Read from the start of this thread. You will see what brought THIS asshole over here. One of your members thought it would be funny to bring me up and talk sh*t, I played along (childish I know) and then this is the fallout. But, xenon has taken care of all of it, and all is well now.


Play your childish sh*t on your own board. End of story.

Same goes for all the other jackals making their way over here.


----------



## allamericanpitbulls

This is about which P-Fish mod can kiss Josh's ass the best. Whoever yells the loudest will get the most attention.


----------



## machete

tisk tisk. I dont even like Josh.


----------



## Kain

machete said:


> Read from the start of this thread. You will see what brought THIS asshole over here. One of your members thought it would be funny to bring me up and talk sh*t, I played along (childish I know) and then this is the fallout. But, xenon has taken care of all of it, and all is well now.


 are you referring to your pic being posted up? Like Karen stated, its the internet. If you dont want your pic being posted up all over the place, dont put it up to begin with man.


----------



## allamericanpitbulls

machete said:


> tisk tisk. I dont even like Josh.


You are a mod on the board he owns, there completely at his whim, and you don't like him? Now there we have a common interest.


----------



## hastatus

> Kain Posted on Jun 2 2004, 08:37 PM
> QUOTE (machete @ Jun 2 2004, 08:29 PM)
> Read from the start of this thread. You will see what brought THIS asshole over here. One of your members thought it would be funny to bring me up and talk sh*t, I played along (childish I know) and then this is the fallout. But, xenon has taken care of all of it, and all is well now.
> 
> are you referring to your pic being posted up? *Like Karen stated, its the internet. If you dont want your pic being posted up all over the place, dont put it up to begin with man. *


I kind of like this one myself:


----------



## Xenon

machete said:


> tisk tisk. I dont even like Josh.


lets see.

are we still on the same routine? .... post here, laugh about it in the predfish staff forum... hahahahahaha... have a little back and forth on who can post the most "witty" (see condescending) remark...

all the while your forum is bleeding members and activity due to your own irresponsible negligence. Again, its a shame what effect only a slight blemish on a piece of produce will have.


----------



## machete

Kain said:


> machete said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read from the start of this thread. You will see what brought THIS asshole over here. One of your members thought it would be funny to bring me up and talk sh*t, I played along (childish I know) and then this is the fallout. But, xenon has taken care of all of it, and all is well now.
> 
> 
> 
> are you referring to your pic being posted up? Like Karen stated, its the internet. If you dont want your pic being posted up all over the place, dont put it up to begin with man.
Click to expand...

oH, no. I agree with you %100. That picture and Joshes were total jokes, poking fun at eachother. My problem was with a certain member always bringing me up, he posted the little silly gay smilie thing under my picture, so I took some jabs back at him. Then the almighty jumped in.

"all the while your forum is bleeding members and activity due to your own irresponsible negligence. Again, its a shame what effect only a slight blemish on a piece of produce will have. "- wishful thinking my friend.

See, the pick that xenon just posted?? You call me childish?? LOL, there again, that was a pick to make fun of another staff member on pfish, see we can have fun. Xenon, you talk about stooping to a sh*t level?? LOL you are great dude. Guess I got to you LOL!! Post away sweety.


----------



## Xenon

machete said:


> Then the *almighty* jumped in.


sorry friend. I dont run this site with that attitude. You got it confused with your own system. Try again.



> wishful thinking my friend.


Nothing "wishful" about it. I dont wish for anything except to run my little forum here in peace without you jackals constantly trying to come in looking for blood.


----------



## machete

Xenon said:


> machete said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then the *almighty* jumped in.
> 
> 
> 
> sorry friend. I dont run this site with that attitude. You got it confused with your own system. Try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wishful thinking my friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing "wishful" about it. I dont wish for anything except to run my little forum here in peace without you jackals constantly trying to come in looking for blood.
Click to expand...

you posting another pick of me (which is funny) is all the proof anybody needs. LOL

why edit out the "****" part? LOL


----------



## Xenon

machete said:


> you posting another pick of me (which is funny) is all the proof anybody needs. LOL


 I didnt realize pictures of homos located on publicly accessible internet space was off limits....


----------



## machete

Xenon said:


> machete said:
> 
> 
> 
> you posting another pick of me (which is funny) is all the proof anybody needs. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt realize pictures of homos located on publicly accessible internet space was off limits....
Click to expand...

hahahaha!! again, wishful thinking!!! YOU calling me a **** is great!! I have seen your picture dude. LOL By the way, this is cool, I can take it.:rasp:

hEY, pEACOCK You have to post the original pick that started the mirror picks hahaha.


----------



## Xenon

machete said:


> I can take it.


----------



## Kain

hastatus said:


> Kain Posted on Jun 2 2004, 08:37 PM
> QUOTE (machete @ Jun 2 2004, 08:29 PM)
> Read from the start of this thread. You will see what brought THIS asshole over here. One of your members thought it would be funny to bring me up and talk sh*t, I played along (childish I know) and then this is the fallout. But, xenon has taken care of all of it, and all is well now.
> 
> are you referring to your pic being posted up? *Like Karen stated, its the internet. If you dont want your pic being posted up all over the place, dont put it up to begin with man. *
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of like this one myself:
Click to expand...

 LoL Frank, is that in South America?


----------



## ChrisM

I don't know, Xenon... maybe I'm reading differently than I'm intending. I wasn't saying anything about your board or your membership as a whole. My flip comment was directed at the pfish outcasts and expatriots who chimed in here.

You're the one who's site bashing. Oh, and this is not Xenon vs.... this _was_ slylie's I've left pfish thread. And that's why some of us came over: to let the other side of the story be heard. When we met some of our old friends we thought we'd say hello.

What's ever between you and Machete doesn't involve me... but in this rare instance I did see him as being in the right. Excuse me for sticking up for a collegue.

Well, I've got some more Joshass to kiss. I'll think about why we close threads over on pfish while I'm doing that.


----------



## Xenon

ChrisM said:


> I don't know, Xenon... maybe I'm reading differently than I'm intending. I wasn't saying anything about your board or your membership as a whole.
> 
> Oh, and this is not Xenon vs.... this _was_ slylie's I've left pfish thread. And that's why some of us came over: to let the other side of the story be heard. When we met some of our old friends we thought we'd say hello.
> 
> What's ever between you and Machete doesn't involve me... but in this rare instance I did see him as being in the right. Excuse me for sticking up for a collegue.
> 
> Well, I've got some more Joshass to kiss. I'll think about why we close threads over on pfish while I'm doing that.





> My flip comment was directed at the pfish outcasts and expatriots who chimed in here.


As my comment was directed at the PFish bloodsuckers who swarm in here to talk sh*t whenever they are mentioned. It happens time and time again and it noticed by everyone.



> You're the one who's site bashing.


On the contrary, I am just bashing the several key staff members who feel the need to always make their way here to start sh*t. I am not going to sit idly by while you assholes use this Lounge as your own personal playground... as you use your site. In more than a few posts I stated PFish was a great site run by a good friend of mine... and a few others I expressed my regret on how I feel a few bad apples can spoil the bunch.



> this _was_ slylie's I've left pfish thread. And that's why some of us came over: to let the other side of the story be heard.


I think Josh expressed the situation sufficiently. We dont need 18 f*cking posts about the same thing. It is a thing called respect. Josh has it. Clay has it. Scoria has it.. What about the rest of you?



> When we met some of our old friends we thought we'd say hello.


Your "hello" equals belittling remarks directed at anyone who gets in your way. If thats your "hello", please refrain from saying it.



> Excuse me for sticking up for a collegue.


I guess its all about professionalism then.... You will NEVER see a pfury staff or team member taking part in these flaming threads. We have that little thing called class.


----------



## allamericanpitbulls

ChrisM said:


> Well, I've got some more Joshass to kiss. I'll think about why we close threads over on pfish while I'm doing that.


 It may be condesending as hell, but at least it's true.


----------



## hastatus

> ChrisM Posted on Jun 2 2004, 08:49 PM
> I don't know, Xenon... maybe I'm reading differently than I'm intending. I wasn't saying anything about your board or your membership as a whole. My flip comment was directed at the pfish outcasts and expatriots who chimed in here.
> 
> You're the one who's site bashing. Oh, and this is not Xenon vs.... this was slylie's I've left pfish thread. And that's why some of us came over: to let the other side of the story be heard. When we met some of our old friends we thought we'd say hello.
> 
> What's ever between you and Machete doesn't involve me... but in this rare instance I did see him as being in the right. Excuse me for sticking up for a collegue.
> 
> Well, I've got some more Joshass to kiss. I'll think about why we close threads over on pfish while I'm doing that.


I'm not sure which is funnier, the message or the messenger.









I'm glad these nonsense threads are limited in scope. Pred Fish as a information forum has much to offer. Much of it gets lost on few that can't see the trees because of the forest.

Oh well, business as usual.


----------



## machete

Xenon said:


> I guess its all about professionalism then.... You will NEVER see a pfury staff or team member taking part in these flaming threads. We have that little thing called class.


 Ok, I hope you are saying that with a laugh. That is about the biggest load of bullshit so far! Dude, post some more picks of people, mr. professional.


----------



## BraveHeart007

hastatus said:


> Kain Posted on Jun 2 2004, 08:37 PM
> QUOTE (machete @ Jun 2 2004, 08:29 PM)
> Read from the start of this thread. You will see what brought THIS asshole over here. One of your members thought it would be funny to bring me up and talk sh*t, I played along (childish I know) and then this is the fallout. But, xenon has taken care of all of it, and all is well now.
> 
> are you referring to your pic being posted up? *Like Karen stated, its the internet. If you dont want your pic being posted up all over the place, dont put it up to begin with man. *
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of like this one myself:
Click to expand...

Hey Hastatus,

Now thats what Im talking about I certainly wish I was fishing today. Instead im here at the office


----------



## slylie

Narcissus Narcosis said:


> because he left indefinately. HE WAS GONE. he didn't call and say, hey guys i'm still in europe, keep my baby warm. he started a site and left and other people decided to keep the torch lit. if they didn't, the site wouldn't be around, and this one probably wouldn't be here either. when i saw dave join the moderator team after returning he didn't say "i'd rather be an admin. again". he waited a year or two to say that (like 3 days ago). you could have waited a week or so on discussing this issue dave, when josh got back into town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s., remember, i came up with the name aquatic terrors but their current staff doesn't care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: i was responding to atlanta braves baby, but i was slow and other people responded in between us.


 This is just about the only thing that disturbs me about this thread. Nick... how could u? ive never though a friend like u of all people to say such things.









I hate to assume this, but i guess my leaving pfish seems to be bringing out the hate people had for me but didnt want to express while i was still staff. Nick i thought u knew me better than to assume i left pfish thinking it would die off.

this saddens me.

Darren and i put alot of sweat and effort into getting pfish off the ground, anyone who wants to argue that, can *GO f*ck YOURSELF!*

that is a huge insult to me, as i worked very, very hard at getting us linked, promoting the site, doing the graphics, monitoring the board.. god f*cking christ, if anyone should think for one second that i put no work into pfish they can go f*ck themselves gently with a chainsaw.









when i left for europe, i had planned to stay for 3 months.. i told darren to watch things while i was gone. Those three months streched out to 2 years and i DID still monitor the board, but very little as i could only afford to go to the internet cafe for about 30 mins once a month.. and most of that time i spent writing to my family.

Josh, i didnt start this thread to 'bring it public...' we arent celeberties. i started it for the reason in my first post... i didnt want the barrage of pm's, and im an attention whore









chrism, i didnt take offence to your post.

xenon.. i know u want to close this thread, but please keep it open.

Atlanta braves baby ... thanks for gettin my back









GaryBusey - thanks for the plug









see, yall went and done gone made me late for school... oh well, looks like another night of staring at my reef tank... i suggest u do the same.. very calming..

Grimreefers ownz u.


----------



## Xenon

machete said:


> Ok, I hope you are saying that with a laugh. That is about the biggest load of bullshit so far! Dude, post some more picks of people, mr. professional.


for god sakes.... its PICS... not PICKS. PICKS is a verb. PICS refers to pictures... a noun. Jeeeeez.

Go get me some liquor.

(and yes this is a personal attack towards you. My professionalism ceases when I am forced to defend my site against you bloodsuckers.)


----------



## hastatus

> BraveHeart007 Posted on Jun 2 2004, 08:57 PM
> 
> Hey Hastatus,
> 
> Now thats what Im talking about I certainly wish I was fising today. Instead im here at the office


The fishing is good here, the photo (of myself) is around the corner of where I live. Great fishing hole. I was planning on fishing this afternoon, but this topic is cracking me up.


----------



## machete

Xenon said:


> machete said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I hope you are saying that with a laugh. That is about the biggest load of bullshit so far! Dude, post some more picks of people, mr. professional.
> 
> 
> 
> for god sakes.... its PICS... not PICKS. PICKS is a verb. PICS refers to pictures... a noun. Jeeeeez.
Click to expand...









You got me. Once again, you are the victor. But as far as getting personal (attacks) let me know when you want to step them up. My parents live in your state. Maybe we could meet and you could attack me some more. I could just swing by after I say hello to Clay.


----------



## slylie

hastatus said:


> Kain Posted on Jun 2 2004, 08:37 PM
> QUOTE (machete @ Jun 2 2004, 08:29 PM)
> Read from the start of this thread. You will see what brought THIS asshole over here. One of your members thought it would be funny to bring me up and talk sh*t, I played along (childish I know) and then this is the fallout. But, xenon has taken care of all of it, and all is well now.
> 
> are you referring to your pic being posted up? *Like Karen stated, its the internet. If you dont want your pic being posted up all over the place, dont put it up to begin with man. *
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of like this one myself:
Click to expand...

 Oh yeah and by the way frank, i was the one who contacted u. i guess u forgot that.


----------



## Xenon

machete said:


> You got me. Once again, you are the victor. But as far as getting personal (attacks) let me know when you want to step them up. My parents live in your state. Maybe we could meet and you could attack me some more. I could just swing by after I say hello to Clay.


Ok, I got you. Game over. Now take your patronizing ass and get the f*ck off my board.

(your physical threats are reminiscient of Wolfman and frankly.... laughable)


----------



## allamericanpitbulls

machete said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> machete said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I hope you are saying that with a laugh. That is about the biggest load of bullshit so far! Dude, post some more picks of people, mr. professional.
> 
> 
> 
> for god sakes.... its PICS... not PICKS. PICKS is a verb. PICS refers to pictures... a noun. Jeeeeez.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got me. Once again, you are the victor. But as far as getting personal (attacks) let me know when you want to step them up. My parents live in your state. Maybe we could meet and you could attack me some more. I could just swing by after I say hello to Clay.
Click to expand...

 Are you bringing your parents?


----------



## machete

Xenon said:


> machete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got me. Once again, you are the victor. But as far as getting personal (attacks) let me know when you want to step them up. My parents live in your state. Maybe we could meet and you could attack me some more. I could just swing by after I say hello to Clay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I got you. Game over. Now take your patronizing ass and get the f*ck off my board.
> 
> (your physical threats are reminiscient of Wolfman)
Click to expand...

 no threats man. Honestly, I would like to match wits with you over a beer. I am a lover not a fighter. Trust me, I am big p*ssy. ask anybody. I am just having some fun, just like you.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

machete said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> machete said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I hope you are saying that with a laugh. That is about the biggest load of bullshit so far! Dude, post some more picks of people, mr. professional.
> 
> 
> 
> for god sakes.... its PICS... not PICKS. PICKS is a verb. PICS refers to pictures... a noun. Jeeeeez.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got me. Once again, you are the victor. But as far as getting personal (attacks) let me know when you want to step them up. My parents live in your state. Maybe we could meet and you could attack me some more. I could just swing by after I say hello to Clay.
Click to expand...

 Oh what a man


----------



## 521 1N5

Just check all posts by him and look what happened last time. Machete was over here in a heartbeat saying that I found Jim attractive when slobbering on the mic or something. .I have to agree with the bloodsucker thing. He's the mother of them all. And I do mean mother.

Picks


----------



## hastatus

About Slylie:

My best recollection of Slylie was mostly through Darren (Neoplasia). In its infancy PRED FISH was advertised via PIRA-NEWS2000. It was my understanding that Slylie was the owner. I had perhaps 2 or 3 email contacts with him. I felt comfortable with his "allowing" Neo to pretty much run things. And in return, Neo and I became good friends via the internet. Its my opinion that Slylie does deserve the credit for the name Predatory Fish. Because that was the original name used and advertised via OPEFE and the former email list.

As for the rest of who did what or who contributed what.....my opinion there is.....EVERYBODY did, hobbyists, dealers and everyone who made PRED FISH happen. You can have a captain run the ship, but it won't move without the crew. And it won't make it without the help of people that have the right information.

So Slylie, I salute you from my position of OPEFE for your contributions in making Predatory Fish be born.









And to everyone else who help build it, thank you to those who deserve thanks. And those that don't.....I leave you with something, direct from my heart.


----------



## hastatus

> Posted: Jun 2 2004, 09:03 PM
> 
> Oh yeah and by the way frank, i was the one who contacted u. i guess u forgot that.


No I didn't as you can read above.









I never forget people who help and care about the hobby!


----------



## Xenon

machete said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> machete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got me. Once again, you are the victor. But as far as getting personal (attacks) let me know when you want to step them up. My parents live in your state. Maybe we could meet and you could attack me some more. I could just swing by after I say hello to Clay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I got you. Game over. Now take your patronizing ass and get the f*ck off my board.
> 
> (your physical threats are reminiscient of Wolfman)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no threats man. Honestly, I would like to match wits with you over a beer. I am a lover not a fighter. Trust me, I am big p*ssy. ask anybody. I am just having some fun, just like you.
Click to expand...

 This is not fun to me. I dont wish to lose my cool on here and it very rarely happens. But you and your goons have come over here looking to talk sh*t for the last time. Everyone is sick of it, including me. Do me a favor and retire to your own webspace if you cant use this forum responsibly.


----------



## BraveHeart007

hastatus said:


> BraveHeart007 Posted on Jun 2 2004, 08:57 PM
> 
> Hey Hastatus,
> 
> Now thats what Im talking about I certainly wish I was fising today. Instead im here at the office
> 
> 
> 
> The fishing is good here, the photo (of myself) is around the corner of where I live. Great fishing hole. I was planning on fishing this afternoon, but this topic is cracking me up.
Click to expand...

That is really sweet having a lil honey hole you can just sit and repose with a line in the water. I think you just inspired me to go fishing here in the next few weeks







On another note it seems like those on the other side..(Achem) had there lil egos wounded....Because theres alot of people leaving there site. And they wonder why....hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## machete

I pm'ed you xenon. Just delete my account. I lose, you win. BUT, if you read from the start, it really wasnt me who started sh*t in this thread. Does that make me better? probably not. But that is what happened.


----------



## hastatus

> BraveHeart007 Posted on Jun 2 2004, 09:13 PM
> 
> That is really sweet having a lil honey hole you can just sit and repose with a line in the water. I think you just inspired me to go fishing here in the next few weeks On another note it seems like those on the other side..(Achem) had there lil egos wounded....Because theres alot of people leaving there site. *And they wonder why....hmmmmmmmmmm *


I don't wonder anything, doesn't take a rocket scientist.


----------



## Kain

machete said:


> I pm'ed you xenon. Just delete my account. I lose, you win. BUT, if you read from the start, it really wasnt me who started sh*t in this thread. Does that make me better? probably not. But that is what happened.


 Its not just this thread....Its your reason for showing up on this site everytime...


----------



## DrewBoOty

> Because theres alot of people leaving there site. And they wonder why....hmmmmmmmmmm


sad but true..


----------



## slylie

Soon all will salt their tanks, and everything is going to be ok...

look into the reef, my friend...

.... look into the grim, dark, reef......


----------



## Kain

slylie said:


> Soon all will salt their tanks, and everything is going to be ok...
> 
> look into the reef, my friend...
> 
> .... look into the grim, dark, reef......










I cant take my eyes off the reef....


----------



## Mattimeo

Ummm....

*jerkzs*

*have cigarette*


----------



## hastatus

It needs a pirana in there.


----------



## lemmywinks

hastatus said:


> It needs a pirana in there.


 or a cichlid


----------



## slylie

lemmywinks said:


> hastatus said:
> 
> 
> 
> It needs a pirana in there.:laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> or a cichlid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh:
Click to expand...

 lol.. it needs a clown trigger .


----------



## NTcaribe

:laugh: ,I came here first..then about 2weeks ago i signed up on Predatory fish...it doesn't really appeal to me..there needs to be more about piranhas...also i find this site more attractive









i go on to pred.fish once in awhile...i am signed as "pygo n teeth"

see you there!


----------



## hastatus

> slylie Posted on Jun 2 2004, 09:48 PM
> QUOTE (lemmywinks @ Jun 2 2004, 09:42 PM)
> QUOTE (hastatus @ Jun 2 2004, 09:34 PM)
> It needs a pirana in there.
> 
> or a cichlid
> 
> *lol.. it needs a clown trigger . *


Does it have teeth? The age old question.









PS: You don't have to answer that, just making a joke.


----------



## slylie

hastatus said:


> Does it have teeth? The age old question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: You don't have to answer that, just making a joke.


 does a bear crap in the woods?


----------



## Narcissus Narcosis

sly, i started posting on pfish long after your hiatus began. i thought it was darren's show totally at that point. i knew nothing of you until your return. don't be insulted, this is just what most of the current staff saw when you returned. you know you are my man. edit again: but i don't think this was necessary given josh's current situation. you didn't allow any time for discussion. you got three negative opinions and gave the rest of us the finger, which hurts more than you got hurt by me being oblivious to who you were 3 years ago. anyways, this seems off topic, but it's more on the original topic than other things. xenon, sorry i only show up during these threads. don't know if dave will see this, it will be buried in 9 pages of crap soon. -n (mod not hated by anyone, for the record







).


----------



## BraveHeart007

slylie said:


> hastatus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it have teeth? The age old question.:laugh:
> 
> PS: You don't have to answer that, just making a joke.:rasp:
> 
> 
> 
> does a bear crap in the woods?
Click to expand...

Do you remember what the big bear asked the rabbit in the woods. Bear: Do you you have a problem with your sh*t sticking to your fur?? Rabbit: Nope said the lil rabbit.
Bear: said "I do" (then bear grabs the rabbit uses the lil varmint to wipe his ass)

:laugh: Isnt tempting to do that to some of the people that are coming to mind


----------



## slylie

Narcissus Narcosis said:


> sly, i started posting on pfish long after your hiatus began. i thought it was darren's show totally at that point. i knew nothing of you until your return. don't be insulted, this is just what most of the current staff saw when you returned. you know you are my man. edit again: but i don't think this was necessary given josh's current situation. you didn't allow any time for discussion. you got three negative opinions and gave the rest of us the finger, which hurts more than you got hurt by me being oblivious to who you were 3 years ago. anyways, this seems off topic, but it's more on the original topic than other things. xenon, sorry i only show up during these threads. don't know if dave will see this, it will be buried in 9 pages of crap soon. -n (mod not hated by anyone, for the record
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


 Narc, i think that was a big problem in the first place... nobody saw what i had done in the begining to get it started.. even josh wasnt around till after. basically, all the graphics, emailing people like frank, admin from other boards, kencofish :rollin: ,webmasters, ect... adding the site address to search engines, inviting people from other boards, ect.

come to think of it, the only person i can think of is darren to vouch for my hard work and effort...

Nick, deep down i knew u meant nothing bad, you got a big heart and i could never imagine u being mean to anyone.










and for this, i bring u a nice picture of my rose bulb anemone.


----------



## Narcissus Narcosis

does it make your hand tingle when you fondle it?


----------



## slylie

Narcissus Narcosis said:


> does it make your hand tingle when you fondle it?


 u mean sexual arousal?


----------



## khuzhong




----------



## khuzhong

lets have a group SMOKE.


----------



## Narcissus Narcosis

khuzhong said:


>


 what happened to that picture? it was funny?


----------



## hastatus

Mike, I think this is of historical value because it clearly speaks of how piranha boards come to be and what their contributions are in the hobby. If you choose, feel free to pin it in P-SCI forum.


----------



## khuzhong

Narcissus Narcosis said:


> khuzhong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what happened to that picture? it was funny?:rock:
Click to expand...

 workin on a BETTER one.. ahahha.


----------



## khuzhong




----------



## slylie

khuzhong said:


> lets have a group SMOKE.


 i quit smoking last week, and im having huge cravings..


----------



## khuzhong

slylie said:


> khuzhong said:
> 
> 
> 
> lets have a group SMOKE.
> 
> 
> 
> i quit smoking last week, and im having huge cravings..
Click to expand...

you guys ever try putting some ranch on the weed first then puffing it?


----------



## hastatus

On second thought.....never mind Mike.


----------



## slylie

hastatus said:


> Mike, I think this is of historical value because it clearly speaks of how piranha boards come to be and what their contributions are in the hobby. If you choose, feel free to pin it in P-SCI forum.


 Frank thanks for your praise and recognition in the end. When i first contacted u, i was still a youngin.. now the wind has blown my face a wrinkled grey, and soon the young will contact me.


----------



## hastatus

> slylie Posted on Jun 2 2004, 10:37 PM
> 
> Frank thanks for your praise and recognition in the end. When i first contacted u, i was still a youngin.. now the wind has blown my face a wrinkled grey, and soon the young will contact me.


You're very welcome. Sometimes Board names escape me, but yours never did. I sent you a PM and I will partly reveal what I wrote here:

_I never forgot the first pirana board I ever endorsed. Many of the members of PRED FISH when I first met them were in the early teens (Josh being one of them)._

Perhaps you didn't actively pursue the goal of running a board, but you made a wise decision in putting NEO in there to run it. I couldn't think of a better person to trust than Neo. He has my trust and everyone in PFURY knows that as well. So whatever praise or recognition I've given you, is with the knowledge that you were the original.


----------



## slylie

hastatus said:


> slylie Posted on Jun 2 2004, 10:37 PM
> 
> Frank thanks for your praise and recognition in the end. When i first contacted u, i was still a youngin.. now the wind has blown my face a wrinkled grey, and soon the young will contact me.
> 
> 
> 
> You're very welcome. Sometimes Board names escape me, but yours never did. I sent you a PM and I will partly reveal what I wrote here:
> 
> _I never forgot the first pirana board I ever endorsed. Many of the members of PRED FISH when I first met them were in the early teens (Josh being one of them)._
> 
> Perhaps you didn't actively pursue the goal of running a board, but you made a wise decision in putting NEO in there to run it. I couldn't think of a better person to trust than Neo. He has my trust and everyone in PFURY knows that as well. So whatever praise or recognition I've given you, is with the knowledge that you were the original.
Click to expand...

 well ive decided to confront my demons and begin another board, hopefully this one will share a similar success.. u are welcome to have a look around, the address is http://www.grimreefers.com

As for predatoryfish, im going to let things pass, let it escape my mind, put my predatoryfish shirts in my bottom drawer behind my socks i never wear, scrape the predfish sticker off my window, and take a deep breath. i will mark that one down as a learning experience, and apply my knowledge gained to my next endeavour.

p.s... i cant get over how MASSIVE my RBTA has gotten.


----------



## hastatus

> slylie Posted on Jun 2 2004, 11:04 PM
> 
> well ive decided to confront my demons and begin another board, hopefully this one will share a similar success.. u are welcome to have a look around, the address is http://www.grimreefers.com
> 
> As for predatoryfish, im going to let things pass, let it escape my mind, put my predatoryfish shirts in my bottom drawer behind my socks i never wear, scrape the predfish sticker off my window, and take a deep breath. i will mark that one down as a learning experience, and apply my knowledge gained to my next endeavour.
> 
> p.s... i cant get over how MASSIVE my RBTA has gotten.


Then you have learned more than most people do.







Good luck, I bookmarked your page and will look later tonight or tomorrow.

Later~


----------



## khuzhong

slylie- very nice rbta.


----------



## Xenon

machete said:


> I pm'ed you xenon. Just delete my account. I lose, you win. BUT, if you read from the start, it really wasnt me who started sh*t in this thread. Does that make me better? probably not. But that is what happened.


 Its not about winning or losing. Your account will not be deleted. Please use this forum prescence respectfully and responsibly in the future. Thanks.


----------



## Josh

I guess I'd rather be fishing too.



















Oh, and come on guys, it's such a pretty ass to kiss!


----------



## allamericanpitbulls

Who's that fat guy up there???


----------



## Josh

I'm not fat. I'm calorically challenged.


----------



## Xenon

allamericanpitbulls said:


> Who's that fat guy up there???


 I think hes talking about the Ternetzi. That thing is BEAST


----------



## allamericanpitbulls

Josh said:


> I'm not fat. I'm calorically challenged.


 I have the same problem.


----------



## khuzhong

allamericanpitbulls said:


> Josh said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not fat. I'm calorically challenged.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same problem.
Click to expand...

 who's had breakfast/lunch/and dinner at a buffet all in one day?

ME!


----------



## hastatus

Now I'm glad I was looking away when that photo downloaded.


----------



## slylie

josh is that a sweaty back? or shadow?


----------



## Josh

That'd be a shadow.


----------



## One Bad Malafaala

That is one badass hunk of driftwood in Josh's fishing pic.

That is one nice hunk of ass next to Josh in the other pic.


----------



## airtorey15

this thread has nothing to do with what it started.


----------



## Hypergenix

hey josh
Did you really caught that tern in the lake around you?
that shiet look nice


----------



## slylie

airtorey15 said:


> this thread has nothing to do with what it started.:laugh:


 its pretty much turned into a big huddle around the water cooler....

.. kinda ironic, isn't it?


----------



## losts0ul916

The hostility has finally died down.









post +1


----------



## soulfly

Can you feel the love


----------



## Xenon

slylie said:


> airtorey15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> this thread has nothing to do with what it started.:laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> its pretty much turned into a big huddle around the water cooler....
> 
> .. kinda ironic, isn't it?
Click to expand...

 Even more ironically, the absence of one poster has made this thread move from







to









I prefer


----------



## hastatus

And all this time I thought it was cause I opened the window and let the breezy Oregon fresh smell in.


----------



## Lonald

yeah as soon as that ass stopped posting it seems the flaming has stopped


----------



## AzNP

god y didnt i pay attention to wut frank posted and waited til the last pic loaded
GOD


----------



## Josh

Hypergenix said:


> hey josh
> Did you really caught that tern in the lake around you?
> that shiet look nice


 I caught that in the Rio Parana in Argentina.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

Wow what a thread!


----------



## asian_redtail_catfish

I remember slylie from piranha.org..That was way before he started predatoryfish/ezboard...The troubles with Mustang Man as a moderator should ring a bell to slylie...


----------



## fishofury

did the smoke finally blow over


----------



## hastatus

> asian_redtail_catfish Posted on Jun 3 2004, 06:26 AM
> *I remember slylie from piranha.org*..That was way before he started predatoryfish/ezboard...The troubles with Mustang Man as a moderator should ring a bell to slylie...


Ahhhhh the infamous GuClu Atamer who promised Bill Fink some DNK information on S. niger.







For those who wonder what DNK is......its nothing, GuClu didn't comprehend that it was supposed to be D-N-A.







He was also the first moron to get on Fink's bad side over use of Fink's photos w/o permission.

I think he also pissed David Schleser off............and of course me. Come to think of it Piranha.Org vanished because of the assholes that were regulars there that drove away people with any real knowledge about piranas and their care. Hmmmmmm makes a person wonder eh?


----------



## nitrofish

garybusey said:


> Gary Busey doesn't like Predfish. Gary Busey likes Piranha Fury. It's that simple, you guys lose. Oh and GaryBusey also like grimreefers, but not predfish. So Xenon you can close this thread now, it has been resolved, And if any of you gun wielding Predfish wanna go, talk to Wesley.....


 the hell what gary busey thinks :rasp:


----------



## Peacock

slylie said:


> Nick, deep down i knew u meant nothing bad, you got a big heart and i could never imagine u being mean to anyone.


----------



## Peacock

lol


----------



## slylie

Peacock said:


> lol


 shhhhhhhhhhhhhhatap.









........ next twist in the story... peacock bass was mustang man!!! :O

just kidding... to tell you the truth, we should all bow down to mustang man, as i hated his piranha-nazi attitude so much, he was the main reason i started another board.

kinda funny that a bunch of us still remember fish board history from half a decade ago...








but cool as well....


----------



## allamericanpitbulls

For all the new people, who the heck was mustang man?


----------



## Xenon

allamericanpitbulls said:


> For all the new people, who the heck was mustang man?


 I am the infamous man of Mustangs.


----------



## allamericanpitbulls

I knew there was something about you. Now we know.


----------



## Peacock

slylie said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> shhhhhhhhhhhhhhatap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ........ next twist in the story... peacock bass was mustang man!!! :O
> 
> just kidding... to tell you the truth, we should all bow down to mustang man, as i hated his piranha-nazi attitude so much, he was the main reason i started another board.
> 
> kinda funny that a bunch of us still remember fish board history from half a decade ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but cool as well....
Click to expand...

 its a way of life..

we are all family in a way..

i dont know about you guys but im not going anywhere...


----------



## hastatus

> Xenon Posted on Jun 3 2004, 12:23 PM
> QUOTE (allamericanpitbulls @ Jun 3 2004, 08:20 AM)
> For all the new people, who the heck was mustang man?
> 
> *I am the infamous man of Mustangs. *


At least your NOT GuClu. Guy wrote like a 3 year old. ----- then again, maybe?


----------



## Josh

I got schlesser and a bunch of other authors on his ass for ripping off their information, word by word. Another reason that site was shut down.


----------



## hastatus

> Josh Posted on Jun 3 2004, 05:21 PM
> I got schlesser and a bunch of other authors on his ass for ripping off their information, word by word. Another reason that site was shut down.


Perhaps so, I know that Dave and I had talked about GuClu for months. Bill Fink sent GuClu and email. Fink later told me that GuClu was probably a little kid unsupervised behind his parents computer.







Anyway, his ISP was in Turkey, so perhaps he was Turk. Certainly he caught the eye of some agencies over his claims of keeping Kimodo Dragons and other exotic pets.
In either case, many people had it in for GuClu and his P.org. Glad to have seen it go into the trash can. An appropriate place. I'm hoping his "I'm very rich" was true and the monies used to send those critters back to their native habitat. Or are in a better place.


----------



## Mattias19

slylie said:


> ... basically, all the graphics...


 eh? Maybe on EZboard, but that was it.... Anyway...

I just wanted to stop by and drop in my two cents: I guess, more or less, I'm the "absentee" admin at PFish, mostly because I haven't had the chance to get to know other staff and members off the site over the years, even though I'm there all the time.

I'm also a member here, and quite enjoy both sites.

That said, and I may be a few pages too late, this whole thing is pretty silly. If Slylie wants to break off and do his own thing, more power to him. Even if the staff at PFish hadn't gotten "their say" in, this whole thing would've just disappeared in a week or two, anyway.

It's really not that important. At all.

I'll tell you, though, this thread does bring back some *classic* verbal sparring matches between myself, Neo, and others against Rustang Man so many years ago before we were all given the boot.


----------



## Mattias19

hastatus said:


> In either case, many people had it in for GuClu and his P.org. Glad to have seen it go into the trash can. An appropriate place. I'm hoping his "I'm very rich" was true and the monies used to send those critters back to their native habitat. Or are in a better place.


 BTW, who owns the rights to that domain (piranha.org), anyway?


----------



## 521 1N5

Me


----------



## Mattias19

Uh-huh...


----------



## BraveHeart007

Mattias19 said:


> hastatus said:
> 
> 
> 
> In either case, many people had it in for GuClu and his P.org. Glad to have seen it go into the trash can. An appropriate place. I'm hoping his "I'm very rich" was true and the monies used to send those critters back to their native habitat. Or are in a better place.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, who owns the rights to that domain (piranha.org), anyway?
Click to expand...

 I looked it up and this is what I was able to get.

piranha.org Back-order this name

Make an Offer for this name 
NOTICE: Access to .ORG WHOIS information is provided to assist persons in 
determining the contents of a domain name registration record in the PIR
registry database. The data in this record is provided by Public Interest Registry
for informational purposes only, and PIR does not guarantee its 
accuracy. This service is intended only for query-based access. You agree 
that you will use this data only for lawful purposes and that, under no 
circumstances will you use this data to: (a) allow, enable, or otherwise 
support the transmission by e-mail, telephone, or facsimile of mass 
unsolicited, commercial advertising or solicitations to entities other than 
the data recipient's own existing customers; or (b) enable high volume, 
automated, electronic processes that send queries or data to the systems of 
Registry Operator or any ICANN-Accredited Registrar, except as reasonably 
necessary to register domain names or modify existing registrations. All 
rights reserved. PIR reserves the right to modify these terms at any 
time. By submitting this query, you agree to abide by this policy.

Domain ID88108761-LROR
Domain NameIRANHA.ORG
Created On:03-Jul-2002 23:33:31 UTC
Last Updated On:09-Jan-2004 08:22:38 UTC
Expiration Date:03-Jul-2004 23:39:00 UTC
Sponsoring Registrar:R86-LROR
Status:CLIENT UPDATE PROHIBITED
Registrant IDDDD-0000000001
Registrant Name:RareNames, WebReg
Registrant Street1:4200 Wisconsin Ave NW
Registrant City:Washington
Registrant State/ProvinceC
Registrant Postal Code:20016-2143
Registrant Country:US
Registrant Phone:+1.2024780990
Registrant FAX:+1.2024780990
Registrant Email:[email protected]
Admin IDDDD-0000000001
Admin Name:RareNames, WebReg
Admin Street1:4200 Wisconsin Ave NW
Admin City:Washington
Admin State/ProvinceC
Admin Postal Code:20016-2143
Admin Country:US
Admin Phone:+1.2024780990
Admin Email:[email protected]
Tech IDDDD-0000000001
Tech Name:RareNames, WebReg
Tech Street1:4200 Wisconsin Ave NW
Tech City:Washington
Tech State/ProvinceC
Tech Postal Code:20016-2143
Tech Country:US
Tech Phone:+1.2024780990
Tech Email:[email protected]
Name Server:NS.BUYDOMAINS.COM
Name Server:THIS-DOMAIN-FOR-SALE.COM


----------



## thePACK

last i saw the site the domain was up for sale.


----------



## slylie

BraveHeart007 said:


> Mattias19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hastatus said:
> 
> 
> 
> In either case, many people had it in for GuClu and his P.org. Glad to have seen it go into the trash can. An appropriate place. I'm hoping his "I'm very rich" was true and the monies used to send those critters back to their native habitat. Or are in a better place.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, who owns the rights to that domain (piranha.org), anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I looked it up and this is what I was able to get.
> 
> piranha.org Back-order this name
> 
> Make an Offer for this name
> NOTICE: Access to .ORG WHOIS information is provided to assist persons in
> determining the contents of a domain name registration record in the PIR
> registry database. The data in this record is provided by Public Interest Registry
> for informational purposes only, and PIR does not guarantee its
> accuracy. This service is intended only for query-based access. You agree
> that you will use this data only for lawful purposes and that, under no
> circumstances will you use this data to: (a) allow, enable, or otherwise
> support the transmission by e-mail, telephone, or facsimile of mass
> unsolicited, commercial advertising or solicitations to entities other than
> the data recipient's own existing customers; or (b) enable high volume,
> automated, electronic processes that send queries or data to the systems of
> Registry Operator or any ICANN-Accredited Registrar, except as reasonably
> necessary to register domain names or modify existing registrations. All
> rights reserved. PIR reserves the right to modify these terms at any
> time. By submitting this query, you agree to abide by this policy.
> 
> Domain ID88108761-LROR
> Domain NameIRANHA.ORG
> Created On:03-Jul-2002 23:33:31 UTC
> Last Updated On:09-Jan-2004 08:22:38 UTC
> Expiration Date:03-Jul-2004 23:39:00 UTC
> Sponsoring Registrar:R86-LROR
> Status:CLIENT UPDATE PROHIBITED
> Registrant IDDDD-0000000001
> Registrant Name:RareNames, WebReg
> Registrant Street1:4200 Wisconsin Ave NW
> Registrant City:Washington
> Registrant State/ProvinceC
> Registrant Postal Code:20016-2143
> Registrant Country:US
> Registrant Phone:+1.2024780990
> Registrant FAX:+1.2024780990
> Registrant Email:[email protected]
> Admin IDDDD-0000000001
> Admin Name:RareNames, WebReg
> Admin Street1:4200 Wisconsin Ave NW
> Admin City:Washington
> Admin State/ProvinceC
> Admin Postal Code:20016-2143
> Admin Country:US
> Admin Phone:+1.2024780990
> Admin Email:[email protected]
> Tech IDDDD-0000000001
> Tech Name:RareNames, WebReg
> Tech Street1:4200 Wisconsin Ave NW
> Tech City:Washington
> Tech State/ProvinceC
> Tech Postal Code:20016-2143
> Tech Country:US
> Tech Phone:+1.2024780990
> Tech Email:[email protected]
> Name Server:NS.BUYDOMAINS.COM
> Name Server:THIS-DOMAIN-FOR-SALE.COM
Click to expand...









u are such teh hax00r


----------



## Peacock

ahah!! j00 l33t Matha j00!!!


----------



## Xenon

LAst I heard the person was asking 600-800 dollars for the domain piranha.org.

No thanks.


----------



## BraveHeart007

Xenon said:


> LAst I heard the person was asking 600-800 dollars for the domain piranha.org.
> 
> No thanks.


 BUYDOMAINS.COM is reselling it and has it for sale for about 688.00

wow whata bargain....


----------



## hastatus

> BraveHeart007 Posted on Jun 3 2004, 08:36 PM
> QUOTE (Xenon @ Jun 3 2004, 08:34 PM)
> LAst I heard the person was asking 600-800 dollars for the domain piranha.org.
> 
> No thanks.
> 
> BUYDOMAINS.COM is reselling it and has it for sale for about 688.00
> 
> wow whata bargain....


And you get the "reputation" for free.











> Mattias19 Posted on Jun 3 2004, 07:38 PM
> 
> I'll tell you, though, this thread does bring back some *classic* verbal sparring matches between myself, Neo, and others against Mustang Man so many years ago before we were all given the boot.


Hey, all I gotta do is show up to PRED FISH and those memories can be reinstated.


----------



## DiXoN

i remember piranha.org and mustang man i actually joined the site and used it for a few weeks but could not stay there for the crap info poor quality board and nazi style admin.
pred fish in those days was the piranha forum now its the pred forum i remember seeing my first piraya picture on that site and if i remember correctly it was josh's and it cost about 500 usd at the time, i still had reds and was inspired to own a piraya myself which i did.
ahh the memories and the piranha.
sorry for reminiscing.
dixon


----------



## Mattimeo

LOL Mustangman and GluCu.... LOL they were true characters... I remember some kid on pfish who joined a few months after I did said he got banned at P.org for mentioning Neoplasia :laugh:


----------



## Xenon

Mattimeo said:


> said he got banned at P.org for mentioning Neoplasia :laugh:


 I ban people for fun and profit.


----------



## hastatus

> Xenon Posted on Jun 4 2004, 01:33 PM
> QUOTE (Mattimeo @ Jun 3 2004, 09:10 PM)
> said he got banned at P.org for mentioning Neoplasia :laugh:
> 
> *I ban people for fun and profit. *


I was wondering why my bank acct. was dwindling.


----------

